

Treating people like adults - oskarth
https://www.hackerschool.com/blog/28-treating-people-like-adults
Treating people like adults
======
bobbles
Getting people to actually act like adults can be frustrating at times.

One thing I've noticed doing consulting work for a lot of public sector
clients, is that they LOVE signs. Signs, signs everywhere.

These include but are not limited to telling people:

* How to use the elevator

* How to use a sink

* How to use a garbage bin

* How to use a toilet

* How to use a dishwasher

The funny thing is, you go to the clients WITHOUT signs, and its so obvious
why they need them. People seem to think 'I'm at work now, I don't need to
clean up my shit'.

------
andrewcooke
i really like this post. you guys come across as smart and really caring /
understanding about what you're doing. imho, small things like this really do
make a difference. i truly believe that introspective, intelligent exploration
of the social choices we make is critical to any kind of group work. this is
what i always felt was strongest about "agile" \- at least, the kind described
by cockburn - but which seems to have slipped away and been replaced by lists
of rules...

i hope you end up happier!

------
eXpl0it3r
Can anyone explain to me, what all this has to do with "adults"? How does
removing checkins and making one big group for dinner have anything to do with
adults?

I really don't get it...

